# Sacramento Ca area - House Bunny looking for home



## bijoux (Mar 8, 2009)

This ad has been running on craigslist for a while, I contacted her to see how her search was going. She's frustrated getting calls frompeople that aren't really going to take proper care of the bunny.

I thought I'd put a link to her ad in case anyone in the area can help.



Thanks

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pet/1063989896.html


----------



## Haley (Mar 21, 2009)

The ad has expired. Do you think she found the bunny a home? I hope everything worked out ok.


----------

